
Ask HN: What do you use to keep track of your ideas? - almostarockstar
Beyond the pen and pad - I have so many note pads already and struggle to keep any sort of structure to them.<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to track product ideas, side-project ideas, lyric ideas, video ideas etc. and flesh them out when I feel motivated.<p>Is there a good way of keeping track of these in a structured way across my apple and android devices?
======
zfzef
Turtl : [https://turtlapp.com/](https://turtlapp.com/) There is a web app, an
android/ios client... It's open source :
[https://github.com/turtl](https://github.com/turtl) If you want you're own
server :
[https://turtlapp.com/docs/server/](https://turtlapp.com/docs/server/)

~~~
almostarockstar
Sounds like a good option.

>Turtl lets you take notes, bookmark websites, and store documents for
sensitive projects.

Why three main functions? IMHO I'd be way more interested if it just did one
thing well.

------
mlennox
I use [https://www.evernote.com](https://www.evernote.com)

Allows you group notes and add tags, all I need.

The free version allows installation/use on two devices - phone and chrome for
me.

It has two-factor authentication which is a plus.

Some folks don't like the new web ui, it doesn't bother me enough to jump
ship, because while I use it regularly (the mobile app) I don't have complex
requirements, just note taking, tagging. I can do that whenever inspiration
strikes me and then come back and flesh out the idea when I'm at my laptop.

------
sharemywin
I built something similar to how HN works but with tags but I got lazy and
just started posting things anonymously on the site. that way I could start a
thread. or post a link.

------
detaro
I use a wiki, but that's not all that great to use from a mobile device. Maybe
something like Evernote?

~~~
almostarockstar
What service do you use? Sounds like an interesting (and fairly unique)
approach for this purpose.

~~~
detaro
I use moinmoin wiki[1] on my own server, with a local copy on my laptop. Since
it isa simple python app and stores everything in flat files it is easy to run
and to sync.

Previously I've also used tiddlywiki[2], which can work locally in the browser
or on a server, and also exists as a hosted service[3].

[1] [https://moinmo.in/](https://moinmo.in/) [2]
[http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/) [3]
[http://tiddlyspace.com/](http://tiddlyspace.com/)

------
brudgers
Org-mode.

